# Lighting tip from R.T.



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2005)

This tip was originally shared by RT. and was added to this forum by Daniel.

I discovered a pretty neat light source for taking pictures. I used one of those round desk lights that have the magnifying glass in it. It's kind of like using one of those ring lights that cost several hundred dollars, think I paid around 39 bucks for the one I have. I might remove the glass so I can actually put the camera lens through it. Just thought I'd share this with you.

R.T.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 15, 2005)

That is worth a try!  Thanks R.T. and Daniel!


----------



## penhead (Jan 16, 2005)

A freind of mine just sent me this link to an interesting little device.
Haven't had a chance to try it yet, but just wondering if a dollar salad bowl from WallyWorld might not do just about the same thing..?

http://www.clouddome.com/html/whatis.html

JohnPayton


----------



## btboone (Jan 16, 2005)

I got one of these things.  http://www.gemvision.com/html/products/imagedome/imagedome_features.html
It is great.  Yup a salad bowl could probably work OK.  Someone on one of the jewelry forums used a styrofoam ice bucket with lighting underneath and a hole in the side.  He got good results with that.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 16, 2005)

I like the idea of the circular light, Daniel.  I think that it should work.  You might try taking out the magnifier.  Would caution that the pix might come out green since the light is fluouresent.  You might have to manipulate the pix in photo software.   Kirk


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 16, 2005)

Interesting.  My Photography needs all the help it can get...[8D]


----------



## wayneis (Jan 16, 2005)

If anyone cares you can go to www.shortcourses.com and get their book on desk top studio photography., it's a very good book.

Wayne


----------



## Gary (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree with Wayne. I just bought the book, and it is excellent! I suggest that if you buy it, you also get the CD version which is in color. The book is only available in black & white.


----------



## opus (Jan 16, 2005)

I just checked that link, the address it shows is only about 10 mile from me, I might just have to give her a call and pick one up.


----------



## mewell (Jan 16, 2005)

While doing still MORE looking, I found this link:

http://www.deadzoom.com/member/nktower/tutorials/Photographing_Small_Objects.html

on using a plastic milk jug!

Mark


----------

